
Show HN: Bulker Email – like Facebook Login, but for email capture - soneca
http://bulker.email/
======
soneca
Hi, I am just starting this new business and would love some feedback from HN.

It is aimed at business that capture emails at their website. We create you a
Facebook App and give you its sign-up link. You add it to your website as an
alternative for visitors to share their email with you with only two clicks
(one at the link, a second one at the Facebook's authorization page). That's
why I call it "Facebook Login for email capture".

A bonus is that we can also send Facebook notifications to these registered
users, with a catch: Facebook only sends these notifications to users
accessing Facebook from the web (users on native mobile FB app won't receive
these notifications).

So the value proposition is to help you capture more emails to your newsletter
and increase the reach of your newsletter through a new channel.

I would love feedback on the value of the business and also the pricing.

And I am also inviting some people if you want to try it for free for a couple
of months. I only tested the tech locally and I am now starting a trial with a
friend who has an e-commerce. It would be great to have a few use cases to
measure and validate the value of it in the real world. If you are interested,
just submit the form on the website and message here (email on profile) so I
know you are invited from HN.

thanks!

